# Un científico patenta una batería con carga infinita



## Nilfred (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuente

La batería violadora de la termodinámica usa *melanina* para separar el hidrógeno del oxígeno del agua, también usa *melanina* para volver a juntar el hidrógeno con el oxígeno formando agua. En ambos casos libera energía


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Que no la melanina es lo que da pigmento a la piel? además de protegerla?

Error, está en la piel, cabello y no se que mas 



> Solís Herrera pasó nada menos que cuatro años en busca de una patente y, finalmente, la recibió por parte del gobierno ruso.





> Arturo Solís Herrera, científico mexicano



Por qué la habrá recibido por parte del gobierno ruso?


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 21, 2014)

Tiene sus detractores. Si dura 4 años en vez de 100 años, yo le doy el visto bueno


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> La batería violadora




todo el esfuerzo de un cientifico convertido en esa frase.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ya habia visto la nota... fue un cientifico mexicano.. y la patento en rusia por que en mexico no le hicieron caso con la patente... 

Aunque no creo que sea infinita.. algo debe terminarse.. el agua o la melanina, aun asi hay que revisar con cuidado para ver si es verdad o no


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 21, 2014)

Link a un PDF oficial: Dependencia: Secretaria de Servicios Públicos.
Expediente: UDE/SSP/PAI0038/2012


> ¿CUANTAS LAMPARAS DE MELANINA FUERON INSTALADAS?
> 51 LAMPARAS.
> -
> ¿CUAL ES EL ESTADO ACTUAL DEL PROGRAMA DE ILUMINACIÓN?
> ...


Parecería que anda  Darle con un caño porque no dura 100 años me parece irrelevante.
En definitiva, es una suerte de panel solar y otras radiaciones electromagnéticas.





fernandob dijo:


> todo el *esfuerzo* de un *cientifico* convertido en esa frase.


Fue un error como la penicilina. El esfuerzo habrá sido para patentarla 
No es del gremio, es oftalmológo, cirujano de ojos. No creo que haya visto termodinámica en la facultad.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2014)

basta que :
1 --- tengan mayor vida util que las actuales
2 --- su reciclado o lo tipico : el tirarlas en cualquier lado no contamine.

y ya son un obvio avance, no es necesario que sean de 100 años , eso es claro.
lo raro (cada vez menos raro para mi al ir aprendiendo de el mundo que me rodea ) es por que no presento ese proyecto en universidades ??
con paginas web.
ademas de patentarlo .

creo que si patentas algo en rusia la patente te sirve para rusia, asi que china, eeuu y demas te lo pueden copiar (ademas de haberte despreciado cuando quisiste patentarlo ) .

en fin, si es honesto el tema es una clara demostracion de el mundo de mier...... en el que vivimos.
si sos una gran empresa podes vender basura tranquilamente , si sos un tipo solo , sos eso:
un hombre solo .

DEBERIA  haber una web, no es dificil de hacer, buscare a ver si ese señor tiene una web, es simple:
tamaño de la bateria.
tension de cada celda .
de cuantas celdas es  
curvas de descarga segun la carga .
pruebas hasta la fecha .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Ya habia visto la nota... fue un cientifico mexicano.. y la patento en rusia por que en mexico no le hicieron caso con la patente...
> 
> Aunque no creo que sea infinita.. algo debe terminarse.. el agua o la melanina, aun asi hay que revisar con cuidado para ver si es verdad o no



Al igual que al creador del televisor a color 
No le hacen caso en México, se va a EU y ahí lo reciben con los brazos abiertos


----------



## analogico (Mar 21, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> creo que si patentas algo en rusia la patente te sirve para rusia, asi que china, eeuu y demas te lo pueden copiar (ademas de haberte despreciado cuando quisiste patentarlo ) .



a menos que no les intere$e copiarlo


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Si y no... 

Efectivamente si patentas en un pais esa patente solo sirve para ese pais... pero si la repatentan en otro pais, entonces puedes iniciar un juicio internacional, el primero que la haya patentado gana la patente en los otros paises.. y ademas facilita la creacion de nuevas patentes en otros paises....


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 21, 2014)

La Federación Rusa le otorgó la patente número 6017379, el 2 de abril de 2010.
En EEUU ya estaba patentada y se ganaron un Premio Novel con algo de eso.


fernandob dijo:


> DEBERIA  haber una web, no es dificil de hacer, buscare a ver si ese señor tiene una web, es simple:
> tamaño de la bateria.
> tension de cada celda .
> de cuantas celdas es
> ...


Tiene su sitio WEB


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2014)

por lo leido es IMPRESIONANTE:

solucionan el tema de la contaminacion , por que dudo que la melamina deje residuos peligrosos , no "quema " toxicos .
(no lei como es que fabrican la melamina ) .

mas alla de si duran decadas o no , o si serian un poco mas grandes que las de celular.

ESO SI  : son digamos "solares"  , no se si se cargan con electricidad, o la cosa es puramente solar, eso es un tema.

lo lei todo , pero en verdad, nadie puede saber si ese tema puede llegar a algo o no .
lo digo por que No en todos lso temas se llega a algo, por mas ingenieria que hagas a veces no se llega, en este caso es posible que NO se consigan cantidades de energia suficientes como para una utilidad.
quiero decir que , por dar un ejemplo: 
hoy sabemos el tamaño de una bateria de auto de 12v 65 A/h.
para mi si en ese tamaño con melamina se consiguen 30 A/h perfecto , pero quizas no .
EN CONTRAPOSICION A ESTO  lo que si me asombra es por que no se investiga, digo:
se dedican millones, miles de millones para investigar inutilidades como tema armamentistico  o pavadas que uno ni sabe, asi que no le vo contra en prestarle un poco de atencion .

pero bueno , no me sorpenderia que en 20 años uno con $$ agarre el tema cuando las patentes hayan caducado .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola a todos , ese tema me recuerda en la decada de 80' quando lançaron ao mundo lo CD (Disc Laser) hablavam que el tenia vida ilimitada , pero como pudemos mirar iso no es la bien una verdad , portanto hay que tener cuidado quando dicen que algo tiene vida ilimitada. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chclau (Mar 22, 2014)

La verdad, lo lei todo el articulo en su web y tiene un fuerte tufillo a pseudociencia. No hay publicaciones en revistas cientificas serias, se menciona participacion en congresos internacionales, cuatro o cinco, de los cuales al menos tres de movida no tienen nada que ver con el tema, se insinuan propiedades milagrosas del compuesto en cuestion... 

Si realmente pueden producir 600mV a 200mA como dicen en el articulo, usando una celdilla de 500ml... pues tendria que haber mucho mas interes en el tema. Por supuesto, siempre estaran los que aduzcan conspiraciones de "intereses" que tratan de bloquear la noble tarea de este desinteresado individuo... hmmm


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2014)

Hombre, pues 0,6V y 0,2A por medio litro de volumen...es bastante-muy mal ratio , la verdad.
Así a bulto una batería de coche ocuparía 20 veces mas por la tensión y 50 o mas por la corriente, eso sale 1000 veces medio litro osea medio metro cúbico así a bulto.
Una batería equivalente ocupa un mucho menos. 
Para uso estático podría valer, para poner en un vehículo eléctrico, por ejemplo, no.


----------



## chclau (Mar 22, 2014)

A lo que yo voy es que suena todo muy raro. En un parrafo dice que daba 200uA y en el otro ya llego a 200mA como nada, y como puede ser que con esa tension y esa corriente prendan unos LEDs tan flojamente que parece que los LEDs estan cansados? 

obviamente que no compite AHORA con otras baterias, pero si hubieran REALMENTE llegado a ese rendimiento con una version ecperimental... pues ya habriamos leido sobre esto por todas partes y no solo en el blog de un "doctor" que no lo conoce ni la madre...

no se, yo estas noticias las tomo muy con pinzas. hace un tiempo tambien habian salido con un peruano que habia inventado no se que fabula multiplicadora de potencia... despues pasa el tiempo y pasa lo que uno se imagina con estos inventos "revolucionarios": absolutamente nada de nada


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 22, 2014)

En la patente yanqui, habían notado variaciones de varios ordenes de magnitud según la humedad ambiente. Si bien buscaban otra cosa, para el auto eléctrico, aprovechando que se mueve secaría la humedad por donde va pasando, me imagino.
Si fuera a explosión interna, pues detonamos el hidrógeno y le devolvemos a la melanina los gases de escape. Creo que por este lado vienen los tiros.
A 0.24 W/litro se dispone de 240 W con 1000 litros y hay que desplazar mas de 1 tonelada con 240 W 
Esto debe tener algo que ver con "dye synthesized solar thin film", el tipo le esta errando en meter todo en un tupper® de 500 ml.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2014)

Además si la noticia salta en el país x siempre es referida a algo que está patentado o físicamente en el país y que está justo al otro nado del globo. ¡Que cosas!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2014)

cuanto iluminaba un led hace 20 años ?? 

que colores de leds conseguian ?? yo recuerdo que de joven eran verde, rojo y amarillo , recuerdo cuando vino la perlita de el azul, era como una joya .
y ?? 
ahora ?? 

y de el primer transistor a ahora ¡¡?

no cansa un poco la burla y porfiadez eterna ?? se supone que ese señor trabaja en una universidad o en algo asi, no recuerdo .
la otra vez veia una pelicula que contaba la historia de uncientifico, uno de hace mas de un siglo, no recuerdo , pero se que le ocurrio a muchos :
que publicaban sus cosas y se burlaban los de la misma comunidad cientifica.
burlas, envidias..........

para ser mas prudentes, no ?? 
yo no digo que si ni digo que no , solo ser mas prudentes.

que si yo estoy un poco enojado con la gente no es solo paranoia mia, es toda la historia humana y sus cosillas, que al parecer solemos olvidar (y repetir).


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2014)

Claro que la ciencia avanza. El caso mas sorprendente para mi es el de los supercaps; la tecnología actual era absolutamente impensable hace una década o dos.
Si esa reacción es válida si ahora hace baterías de 1l/W se pordrá mejorar para llegar a algo mas usable.
Yo no me burlo, solo soy escéptico cuando veo cosas "curiosas" como que triunfa en el otro lado del mundo, cuando hay conspiraciones contra ellos y cuando parecen burlar leyes fundamentales dudo mucho; una reacción "exoenergética" cuya reacción contraria sea también "exoenergética" es muy chocante para mi.

Y si, soy mala persona:
Nada mas empezar a leer en su web sale que usa medios "omputarizados", pues yo pensaba que una de las cosas mas sencillas de los "omputadores" es usar un corrector ortográfico para escribir en su lugar "computadores"; si eso no lo usa no se si usará correctamente el "omputador" para lo demás.
Esa es otra de las patrañas mas manidas:_ "es que esto lo hacemos por ordenador"_ oiga que uno sabe que es y como se usa un ordenador...

La abreviatura de litro es l no L. La unidad del sistema internacional es el m³ múltiplos y submúltiplos, el tema litros es de mediados del sXIX.

El osciloscopio de la figura 10 muestra una tensión alterna senoidal de 46,405Hz generada por una reacción química!!! Es la primera vez que veo pilas de alterna, eso sería para otro novel.

Esa tensión es de 500mV pico no 500mV eficaces, pequeño detalle. Habrá que dividir el artículo por raiz de dos.

En todo el artículo no habla de la frecuencia y eso sería crucial;
¿Es función de la concentración de melamina?
¿Es función del agua?
¿Sus leds van en alterna?
¿Es producto haber pegado una foto de algo que no entiende pero que parece muy técnico? (a todos les flipa el tema pantallita)

La fig12 y el vídeo son esclarecedores o mas bien "oscurecedores" si esa es la luz que dan, prefiero un candil con aceite usado como se ha hecho por milenios. Lo mejor del vídeo son los cientos de miles de años que dura...


Eso si, si resulta ser cierto, negaré haber dicho todo esto y os diré "ya lo decía yo"


----------



## chclau (Mar 23, 2014)

fernando, yo me lei tambien la web y mire varios de los videos, las afirmaciones extaordinarias sin fundamento alguno, los graficos truchos, los videos con produccion de cuarta pero innegablemente sensacionalista, la falta total de publicaciones cientificas, la web que te vende el remedio milagroso a base de fotosintesis humana... todo eso junto me da muy mala espina.

Asi que cuando Solis se pasee por el mundo con dos miss universo, y tenga mi tableta conectada a melanina... yo te prometo que al menos dire que me habia equivocado (contrariamente a Scooter .  )

pero existen muchas mas probabilidades que antes me muera de viejo y no escuchemos de todo esto nada mas.


----------



## kuroro16 (Mar 23, 2014)

Esta noticia salio en México hace unos 2 ó 4 años (tal vez mas), creo recordar en canal 40. En esa noticia mencionaron la fotosientesis humana mas no la aplicación como baterias (o almenos no lo recuerdo).

De lo que si se puede estar seguro es de el uso la fotosintesis artificial como una alternativa para energía sustentable.
Hace 2 años aprox. la CFE en México dio a conocer un proyecto sobre esto.

Así que almenos de mi parte le dejo el beneficio de la duda y si en un futuro esto resulta ser verdad pues que mejor.

Si gustan en youtube busquen esto:  " DR. EN C.M. ARTURO SOLÍS HERRERA - FUNCIÓN DE LA MELANINA "

Y en google: "La jornada en la ciencia Fotosíntesis artificial"

PD. Disculen por no poner los links de esto, pero me dice que soy muy nuevo para pegar links


----------



## vrainom (Mar 24, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> La batería violadora de la termodinámica








La "batería" (pongo comillas porque según leo no almacena energía, sino que genera energía) produce electricidad cuando se provoca que la melanina separe o una las moléculas de agua mediante energía lumínica (solar), no es que genere electricidad espontáneamente y mucho menos sobreunidad. Y falta que se pueda mejorar la eficiencia, porque en este momento es más eficiente un panel solar normal que no requiere agua.


----------



## gancito (Abr 13, 2014)

También la pila de 1.5 .de 100 años


----------



## dearlana (Abr 18, 2014)

Parece que la melanina en este caso, solo utiliza la energía lumínica para disociar la molécula del agua. (No es una batería propiamente dicha). Con un rendimiento bastante bajo, por cierto. 

De hecho, el tema ha trascendido bien poco.

Lo que ocurre es que es novedoso por utilizar sustancias naturales.

Es como otro tema parecido en el que patentaban el uso de la urea con  fines energéticos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 19, 2014)

La explicación es muy sencilla! O es la aplicación de la magia de Harry Potter, o es que la energía adicional, el perpetuum mobile, viene de otro universo! Los únicos que generan algo a la base de nada, son los rateros en las instituciones financieras. Pero aún esos rateros a la larga los pagamos las personas normales a través de nuestros impuestos usados para pagar las deudas de los bancos!

Escribir de algo que no solo que es un perpetuum mobile, sino que genera energía de la nada, es falto de capacidad intelectual, perdonen lo duro de la expresión!


----------



## donaldshimoda (Abr 24, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ese tema me recuerda en la decada de 80' quando lançaron ao mundo lo CD (Disc Laser) hablavam que el tenia vida ilimitada , pero como pudemos mirar iso no es la bien una verdad , portanto hay que tener cuidado quando dicen que algo tiene vida ilimitada.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

donaldshimoda dijo:


> Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo.


Asi como "San Tomé" solo creia mirando con su proprios ojos.
A proposito que me dicen sobre un panel solar conectado a una bateria selada (sin mantenimiento)y esa conectada a  un panel de leds de alto brillo , lo panel  de leds de alto brillo es armado de modo a  iluminar directamente lo panel solar , este por su vez carga la bateria selada que alimenta lo panel de leds..... 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

